# Did my longest ride - Queens to Nyack on 9W



## Solidjake (Nov 12, 2013)

So, I did this ride with my friend on Sunday and I must say it was great and crazy at the same time. For those that know the road you know how some of those hills are. But, this was indeed my longest ride, my second longest was going around Jamaica Bay twice totaling to 43 miles, this ride was 78 miles over 7 or so hours and being out of the house for 12 hours. 

Bike Ride Profile | Suicide ride..... near New York | Times and Records | Strava

Started out from my place and biked to Forest Park to meet my friend (5 miles) and then made our way towards the 59th street bridge where we continued to the West Side Highway bike path which I've never been on. Headed up north to the GWB and made it to the entrance of the palisades. Hills weren't too bad until that last one before the police/courthouse at the top. My god it was tough for me and I had to stop twice to catch my breath. 

Decided to continue to Nyack where my friend had her goal set to which was not a problem. The cars/traffic weren't too bad on a Sunday around 3pm which led to some good food and coffee on Main St. 45 miles was on the counter after reaching Nyack and now it was going back. 

9W had two/three good inclines and the first was tough after biking for so long (the one that swoops to the right when you're going downhill going north). Finally made it back to the courthouse after feeling miserable and defeated where we took a break and spoke to some bikers. Headed back the same way through the woods to the GWB with some small slow downs on the hills. 

What sucked is that heading south on the West Side the wind was going north against us slowing us down, creating more effort. By the time we got onto 54th street or so we had to take the train back to Queens since my friend had work early and it was 7 already. (Strava still counted it so that's why I said I did 78, not 88 as depicted). Decent train ride where I somehow got extra energy and biked home fast and strong most likely from knowing how close to home I was!!

Beautiful scenery, cool bikers that I spoke to, one of the most demanding things I did physically but WORTH it at the end. Will do it again for sure. 


and yes new bar tape on the way!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome. Having ridden in Queens extensively back in the day, I don't recall ever being much of a fan of the roads, and the long trek to the G.W. limits your time on some really great routes in Rockland. If you have a car I'd suggest driving to Fort Lee and starting your journey from there or perhaps parking along Riverside Drive closer to the bridge. I see a lot of riders doing just that early on the weekends.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome;
It's always great to complete a new and lengthy ride. I appreciate this accomplishment. as I have done several of these kind of rides Understand its not so much as the distance as it is the road types (traffic) and conditions. Great job.

My next goal would be to go from the Bronx to Port Jefferson, but I have to go thru Manhattan.

Grat pics and handsome synapse.:thumbsup:


----------

